# Ah... Hi!



## Cyriacus (Jun 26, 2011)

I wasnt entirely sure what to call this thread, but hey.
Hi, all. Im going by my nickname, Cyriacus. So... Thats who I am. Yes. 

Im currently a Taekwon-Do Practioner under the ITF Organisation, and have been for 7-8 Months now. Youll probably see me in the, well, Taekwondo Area obviously, and probably the Korean Martial Arts section as well.
Im currently located in Australia.

Some Martial Arts i enjoy watching, but not participating in, for any interested, are:
Boxing
WTF Taekwondo
MMA


I hope to have many constructive and interesting conversations with you Ladies and Gentlemen.

Have a Nice Day


----------



## Aiki Lee (Jun 26, 2011)

Welcome to martial talk!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 26, 2011)

Welcome to Mt.

Looking forward to seeing your thoughts in some of the threads


----------



## Namii (Jun 26, 2011)

ah, Hi there, fellow TKD practitioner


----------



## Cyriacus (Jun 26, 2011)

@ 			  				 					 					Himura Kenshin
Thanks!
@ 			  				 					 					*tshadowchaser*
Obliged - Im sure ill be conveying plenty.
@ 			  				 					 					Namii
Hi there 

Thanks for the Welcome - Im finding the Community here to be quite great so far


----------



## Thesemindz (Jun 26, 2011)

Welcome. You'll find a lot of really great martial artists here. Have fun!


-Rob


----------



## stickarts (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Cyriacus (Jun 27, 2011)

@Thesemindz
Im sure i will 
@*stickarts*
Thanks!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome to MT.  Always good to seem more MA in here sharing.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jun 27, 2011)

@oftheherd1
Yes well, tis why i joined the site. Thanks, by the way


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello, and welcome to MT!


----------



## Cyriacus (Jun 27, 2011)

@SahBumNimRush
Much Obliged


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome to MT... happy posting.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jun 27, 2011)

@MA-Caver
Likewise, my good man!


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome to MT, sir.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome aboard, plenty here on MT, enjoy...........


----------



## Cyriacus (Jun 28, 2011)

@OKenpo942
Much Obliged, My Good Man!

@ 			  				 					 					*seasoned*
I shall


----------

